# A handy notification



## David H (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 12, 2014)

David H said:


>



That is *so* needed! I know another version:






As a grumpy old man I specialise in hating anyone who disturbs me or drops unwanted advertising through the letter box.
The unwanted advertising gets returned in an unstamped envelope.
The charity collectors are given a list of the charities I give to on a yearly tax deducted basis. If they are unlucky enough to be on the list, I strike them off the list in front of their eyes. If not, I ring the charity and lodge a complaint about cold-calling.
The fast-food menus get dumped unless there is a way of asking them what fat-free low calorie options they have.
The religious proselytisers don't know what is coming to them. MPhil in theology, it is a piece of cake to demolish Jehovah's Witnesses (millionaire lifestyle of their top people), and Mormon's Achilles heel is the inability of the Book of Mormon to update.

*Email me, but don't knock on my door*


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2014)

Have never had anyone giving free beer


----------



## Mark T (Sep 14, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> ...The religious proselytisers don't know what is coming to them. MPhil in theology, it is a piece of cake to demolish Jehovah's Witnesses (millionaire lifestyle of their top people), and Mormon's Achilles heel is the inability of the Book of Mormon to update...


I probably wish I knew you when one of my former work colleague and friend managed to drift into Scientology.

They did manage to escape, but it seems it took a good part of a decade


----------

